# New Head Bolts? Torques? L245DT



## Beninarkansas (Aug 31, 2011)

Do I need new head bolts when putting serviced head back on late 70's L245DT? Need the torque steps and numbers for head bolts and rods also if anyone knows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldchevysguy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, Ben

Need? Perhaps not but, it sure is a good idea. The relative pressures and expansion through heat and cooling does stretch the head bolts, especially on older model Japanese diesel CUT's.

This fellow has been very helpful with my Kubota escapades  and typically has torque values and parts:

205-646-3033 Untitled Parker equipment, Thorsby, AL

Good luck!

OCG


----------



## Beninarkansas (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. I think i'll try and get new head bolts. Better safe than sorry. I'm sure the head gaskets arn't cheap and i don't want to have to do it twice.


----------



## Beninarkansas (Aug 31, 2011)

Fueled and bleed air one more time. Messed with comperssion release and throttle and it fired up! Don't know why it didn't the other times to crank. So releived it has compression. Was just about to ring it!


----------

